# I'm tired of uncle SAM.



## Pyindeem (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, all

I was wondering if you guys know any sites that are similar to "monster" or "careerbuilder" for overseas job. I've googled many of them but I'm not sure which ones to trust.

Please advise. 
Thanks in advance. 
Paul


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pyindeem said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I was wondering if you guys know any sites that are similar to "monster" or "careerbuilder" for overseas job. I've googled many of them but I'm not sure which ones to trust.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, 

I would let people know what field you are in as that may be able to help people tell you which recruitment agencies deal in that sphere. People may also be able to let you know whether you'd be better/worse off moving across. Some jobs pay less, some pay more.

HTH


----------



## Pyindeem (Oct 6, 2008)

*Thanks.*

I'm currently in Finance ,manage collateral debt obligation, mainly loans , and some asset back securities. I've been doing this for about 3 yrs. Prior to this career, I was in retail communication sales (wireless) for 5 yrs. 

How much do you think companies would offer me at the least ?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pyindeem said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I was wondering if you guys know any sites that are similar to "monster" or "careerbuilder" for overseas job. I've googled many of them but I'm not sure which ones to trust.
> 
> ...


Uncle Sam follows you everywhere if you're a US citizen!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good point Fatbrit. 

For US citizens all income received in the UAE is not tax-free. You would pay US taxes on all income above, approximately, $87,000 per annum. Make sure you factor that into your calculations.


-


----------



## Pyindeem (Oct 6, 2008)

I figured so. I should have kept my Thai Citizen, but the gov't wouldn't let me carry dual citizenship any longer. 

So anyways, besides this forum... can you guys name some credible sources for me to look for a j.o.b. overseas.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pyindeem said:


> I figured so. I should have kept my Thai Citizen, but the gov't wouldn't let me carry dual citizenship any longer.
> 
> So anyways, besides this forum... can you guys name some credible sources for me to look for a j.o.b. overseas.


For banking you could try www.MichaelPage.ae perhaps...


----------



## Pyindeem (Oct 6, 2008)

*Ok*

 Thanks guy


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pyindeem said:


> Thanks guy


No problems. Let us know your experiences, always good to get an insight into the process for those of us who have never used a recruitment agency.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

truer words have never been spoken. 
Uncle sam follows you, be it through straight taxes or medicaid and SS. 
U cant hide.


Fatbrit said:


> Uncle Sam follows you everywhere if you're a US citizen!


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Uncle Sam follows you everywhere if you're a US citizen!


What the hell? There gotta be a way to dodge taxes with out them knowing it when you are thousands of miles away! I can't believe that governments can be competent enough to track your earnings down when you are abroad...

Anyway, to answer the OP, I found Totaljobs.com to be a very effective job site. I got contacted by several people from there, even though I had a quick crappy resume and didn't give the website a second look. Bayt.com can also be effective in some cases...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> What the hell? There gotta be a way to dodge taxes with out them knowing it when you are thousands of miles away! I can't believe that governments can be competent enough to track your earnings down when you are abroad...


As Clint might say: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> As Clint might say: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


I have no idea who Clint is or what you are implying...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> What the hell? *There gotta be a way to dodge taxes with out them knowing it when you are thousands of miles away! I can't believe that governments can be competent enough to track your earnings down when you are abroad...*
> 
> Anyway, to answer the OP, I found Totaljobs.com to be a very effective job site. I got contacted by several people from there, even though I had a quick crappy resume and didn't give the website a second look. Bayt.com can also be effective in some cases...


Of course they can. To think otherwise is naive and 'dodging' taxes is also illegal.

-


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> I have no idea who Clint is or what you are implying...


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


>


Clint Eastwood? I can't believe that's him. 

I remember this "Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?" or something similar said in Transformers. I thought they were referencing Google, but the line definitely included "punk."

Anyway, how's AZ treating you? The Phoenix in my name is from Phoenix, AZ. My PC wallpaper is this breathtaking Tempe sunset.

@Elphaba


> Of course they can. To think otherwise is naive and 'dodging' taxes is also illegal


I know you gotta put your disclaimer here. I have no intention of drifting too much off topic or turning this into a philosophical discussion, but one final thing I'll say in this matter, just because something's illegal doesn't make it immoral. In fact, the collection of taxes is immoral. And I state that as a fact.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> Clint Eastwood? I can't believe that's him.
> 
> I remember this "Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?" or something similar said in Transformers. I thought they were referencing Google, but the line definitely included "punk."
> 
> Anyway, how's AZ treating you? The Phoenix in my name is from Phoenix, AZ. My PC wallpaper is this breathtaking Tempe sunset.


Obviously a generational gap here! BTW, if you ever get hold of a copy of Clint in The Gauntlet, it shows some wonderful views of downtown Phoenix in the seventies. Gets a bit weird when the bus leaves Wickenberg, though, and then we see it driving past Superstition Mountain on a journey to downtown.

Phoenix is on its way up culturally but down economically -- in my estimation. Perhaps not a bad thing...



cphoenix said:


> just because something's illegal doesn't make it immoral.


An excellent point!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

hehehe, try dodging, till they catch you. That should be nightmarish since u would still have to leave Dubai at some point. 
The best thing to do is possibly have you employer pay you a daily per diem which taxes dont touch, and then let them seperate ur housing costs (less taxes come out), and the ur normal pay gets taxed at the expatriate rate of anything over $87k. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

When I opened my bank account for my salary transfer, since I'm American they made me fill out an IRS form (1099 maybe ?) which will track my salary deposits. 

I guess if your employer pays you straight cash you might fly under Uncle Sam's radar...


----------

